# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  خارج السرب

## أمجاد الشموخ

_أسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بكل خير ومسرة 

التناقض

التناقض هذا المصطلح أصبح عبارة مغززة لأن الجميع يعتبرها صفة غير جيدة 
أو بمثابة خلل في الشخصية ، وجانب معيب يجب علينا اجتنابه 
وبقليل من التأمل وجدت أن التناقض أساس في تركيبة الإنسان 
فالإنسان كتلة من مشاعر الخير والشر ، الحب والكراهية ، الرحمة والقسوة ، الانجذاب والنفور 
فكل منا يوجد بداخله نقاط إيجابية وكذلك نقاط سلبية 
فلا يجب أن نعتبر هذه الصفة (التناقض) نقطة سوداء في شخصيتنا أو عيبًا نوصم به 
ولكن ما يتوجب علينا هو أن نجاهد أنفسنا في تغليب الجوانب الخيّرة الإيجابية وننميها في ذواتنا
وأن نتجنب الجوانب السلبية التي بداخلنا ونحاول تقليصها والحد منها .. 
ولنتذكر أن العين .. تحمل أغلى الحواس الخمس ولا يمكن أن نبصر إلا من خلالها وهي تجمع اللون الأبيض والأسود معًا .. 



الرومانسية

كثر عليها الجدل في الآونة الأخيرة
واختلف الكثير في الإجابة عن عدة تساؤلات  بخصوصها  .. 
هل هي شعور أم سلوك ؟ 
أم هي صفه من الصفات الأصيلة في الإنسان يولد بها  ، أو أنها صفة يمكن اكتسابها بالتدريب أو التقليد والمحاكاة ؟ 
هل هي  ظاهرة يشعر بها جميع من حولنا  أم خفية  ؟  
وهل يلزم لها وجود إنسان نشعر تجاهه بالحب والاشتياق أم لا ؟  
والعديد العديد من التساؤلات .. 
من هنا حاولت عبثًا أن أسبر أغوار الرومانسية وفق تفكيري البسيط وطبيعتي التي تميل للواقعية .. فخلصت لما يلي : 
أنها (أي الرومانسية) وبكل بساطة  :  
حالة يمر بها الجميع دون استثناء من حين لآخر حسب الأجواء المعززة لها 
وهو الشعور باهتمام متبادل من شخص تتمنى الاقتراب منه 
وذلك لا يكون إلا بين ذكر وأنثى 
أعود الآن لحالة الرومانسية .. تكون هذه الحالة ظاهرة أحيانًا 
ولا نستطيع إخفاءها ويشعر بها كل من حولنا 
وأحيانًا تكون خفيّة لا يشعر بها سوى الشخص نفسه 
ولها مؤشرات نستدل من خلالها على دخولنا في تلك الحالة ( أي الرومانسية) 
وذلك من خلال الميل إلى الحد الأدنى من كل شي .. 
ولكي يتضح ما أوردته سلفًا  سأضرب العديد من الأمثلة : 
( من الضوء يكون مؤشر الرومانسية الميل للخافت منه ) 
(من الصوت يكون مؤشر الرومانسية الميل للهمس منه أثناء النطق ) 
(من الموسيقى يكون مؤشر الرومانسية الميل للموسيقى الهادئة ذات الرتم البطيء وكذلك كلما كانت الأدوات الموسيقية للمعزوفة أقل كانت مؤشر رومانسيتها أعلى)  .. 
مثلاً معزوفة على آلة العود فقط أو على آلة الكمان فقط ، أو على آلة الناي فقط أكثر رومانسية من المعزوفات التي تعزف على أكثر من آلة موسيقية في آنٍ معًا   
(من الكلمات يكون مؤشر الرومانسية استخدام عبارات بسيطة ومختصرة للتواصل وأحيانًا الميل إلى الصمت والاكتفاء بالنظر كحد أدنى من التواصل مؤشرًا رومانسيًا أعلى من تجاذب أطراف الحديث ) 
و هلما جرة .. من هنا اتوقع أنه اتضح لكم ما كنت أعنيه بالميل للحد الأدنى من كل شيء 
ومن المؤشرات أيضًا .. حالة من الشرود الذهني تنتابنا (التفكير العميق إن  صح التعبير) وعادة تنتهي بابتسامة ملؤها السعادة وهي لحظات من الخيال  نقضيها بالتفكير في الحبيب .
ختامًا .. حالة الرومانسية من أجمل الحالات التي نمر بها وتشعرنا بالسعادة والانطلاق ..

**********************************
كالعادة .. ما أوردته عبارة عن وجهة نظر أجاهر بها ولا أزعم صوابها 
فهي قابلة للصواب والخطأ بنفس النسبة 
اتمنى أن يكون ما قدمته خفيفًا وممتعًا 
دام الجميع بخير 
_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اصبحت اغلب الصفات في هذه الايام او المصطلحات عباره عن حاله مجرده من كلمه الظروف
فهي بحسب مزاج الشخص او انفلونزا التغيير التي تحدث داخل خلاياه..

اشكرك امجاد*

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا امجاد ... هاي الصفات موجودة بالانسان بس بتظهر مع الظروف 

لكن برضو لما نحكي عن شخص انه رومنسي ... هاد بيعني انه صفة الرومنسية طغت على شخصيته ...يعني ممكن يكون انسان تاني رومنسي كمان بس الصفة مش ظاهرة عندو بقدر كبير 

ايضا التناقض ... في انسان دائما وبجميع حالاتع وتصرفاته متناقض بكل شي متناقض ...
في المقابل بتلاقي انسان تصرفاته مفهومة وكلامه مفهوم بس بتمر عليه ايام بدخل في حالة تناقض .. يعني بترجع للظروف 

اشكرك على الموضوع  التحليلي الرائع ... ^_^*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_مشكورين على مروركم  كلماتكم الجميلة كم يسعدني تفاعلكم
وتواجدكم مودتي وتقديري لكم 
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

الإنسان مولود على الفطرة بتناقضاته و صفاته يكتسب بعضها و يتأثر بدرجات متفاوته لايمكن كما ذكرت لنا التعميم على هذه الكلمات فهي قابلة للقياس بتغير العوامل والظروف 
لكن راقت لي كثيراً فلسفة الكلمات هنا

----------

